# Swapon o swapoff ... questo e' il problema ???? [risolto]

## eleaffar

```

mkswap /dev/sda2 

Setting up swapspace version 1, size = 1048572 KiB

no label, UUID=b4fc4ca7-e691-4957-94cb-ab1ad1fa4964

mybox ~ # swapon -v /dev/sda2 

swapon on /dev/sda2

swapon: /dev/sda2: found swap signature: version 1, page-size 4, same byte order

swapon: /dev/sda2: pagesize=4096, swapsize=1073741824, devsize=1073741824

swapon: /dev/sda2: swapon failed: Function not implemented

mybox ~ # zgrep 'CONFIG_SWAP' /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_SWAP=y

mybox ~ # cat /proc/swaps

cat: /proc/swaps: No such file or directory

mybox ~ # swapon -V

swapon (util-linux 2.20.1)

mybox ~ # 

```

Aiutooooo ! Non so che pesci pigliare  :Sad: 

Grazie a tutti !

----------

## eleaffar

Per completezza :

```

mybox ~ # uname -a                           

Linux mybox 3.2.1-gentoo-r2 #4 SMP Mon Apr 16 15:58:58 CEST 2012 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

mybox ~ # 

```

----------

## xdarma

```

mkswap /dev/sda2 

Setting up swapspace version 1, size = 1048572 KiB

mybox ~ # swapon -v /dev/sda2 

swapon on /dev/sda2

swapon: /dev/sda2: found swap signature: version 1, page-size 4, same byte order

swapon: /dev/sda2: pagesize=4096, swapsize=1073741824, devsize=1073741824

swapon: /dev/sda2: swapon failed: Function not implemented

```

Le dimensioni differiscono tra mkswap e swapon.

Hai provato a riavviare o ad utilizzare "hdparm -z /dev/sda"?

----------

## eleaffar

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> mkswap /dev/sda2 
> ...

 

Spento e riacceso un mucchio di volte, sono un utente linux ma penso che le magie che talvolta funzionano su windows possono funzionare anche su linux  ... ma niente  :Smile: 

Allora lancio il comando che mi hai consigliato 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mybox ~ # hdparm -z /dev/sda
> 
> /dev/sda:
> ...

 

Tiro fuori il disco di installazione e lo faccio ripartire e da li lancio hdparm -z /dev/sda, tutto ok,  mi segnala che ha riletto le partizioni.

Con il disco di installazione provo a fare swapon /dev/sda2  e mi funziona alla grande.

Rilanciando il mio kernel niente swapon non funziona  :Sad: 

Ma dove sbaglio ????

----------

## eleaffar

MISTERO DELLA FEDE !

Scaricato il nuovo kernel 

mybox ~ # uname -a

Linux mybox 3.2.12-gentoo #1 SMP Tue Apr 17 23:24:05 CEST 2012 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

fatto 

make oldconfig 

adesso funziona regolarmente ...

```
mybox ~ # cat /proc/swaps 

Filename                                Type            Size    Used    Priority

/dev/sda2                               partition       1048572 0       -1

```

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

